# Jet Bandsaw Opinions for Purchase



## moke (Oct 3, 2011)

I am back for some more advice. I have seen that Jet has a 15% off "code red sale". I have been saving up for a new BS, and it looks like now is the time.

I am torn between the 14" Deluxe that has the 12" capacity for resawing and the regular 14". There appears to be about $200 difference. 

I have not turned any bowls yet, but it really does sound like something I would like to try. It is on my "Bucket List". I have no intenet of trying to resaw anything 12", but that capacity could be good for cutting bowls round...now keep in mind I only have a 46-460 which has a 12" capacity for the throat, so a 12" tall blank might be huge in circumference and too heavy for that lathe....the regular 14" has a 6" capacity...maybe that is too small.

I also want to do some segmenting, is that 12" capacity ungainly when used for accuracy? Maybe Jet is not even the brand I want....I currently have a Craftsman that is older than I am and sounds like a freight train, so anything is an improvement.

I am confused and I would appreciate any opinions.
Thanks


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 3, 2011)

If you plan on turning bowls the 12" clearance is the way to go.  I have a 6" and it is very limiting to the thickness of a round you can cut w/out having to fire up a chainsaw to round it.  For bowls it wont be long before you have a stack of logs out back that need cleaning up and a bandsaw is much easier than a chainsaw if you can use it.  I just went and picked up 6 +12" sweetgum logs and it would be nice if I could just square off the ends and take it into the bandsaw but I cant, I have to rip it w. the chainsaw (PITA) and for some even shape it w/ my bandsaw.  Also, depending on the HP of you motor you should be ok turning a 12" bowl on a 12" lathe but remember the 12" is a rough start.  By the time you true it up you may be down to 10-11".  Just my $.02.


----------



## JimB (Oct 3, 2011)

The thing to remember is you are going to be taking that large piece of wood and cutting it into multiple bowl blanks or cutting off the excess. If you only have a 6" capacity then you will not be able to start with larger pieces. This can be very important if you are cutting up logs as there can be a lot of trimming to do before you get it to a bowl blank.

I bought a G0555 BS with the 6" capacity and in a few months bought the riser to take it to 12". I do have both a mini and a large lathe but I would have bought the riser even if I just had the mini as I had wood I couldn't cut.

If you can afford it get the 12", you won't be sorry you spent the extra $$$. I've never used a Jet BS so can't comment about that.


----------



## mb007 (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there anything else included in the Deluxe model other than the added cutting height? I picked up the riser block from Woodcraft a month or so ago for under $100. 

If the only added benefit is the greater capacity, you could get that cheaper if you're in the mood to DIY!

Concerning accuracy, I've been playing around with cutting puzzle boxes on the bandsaw with a 3/16" blade, and have been happy with the accuracy.


----------



## Monty (Oct 3, 2011)

You didn't give the price of the two Jets, but IMHO, you can't go wrong with either the of these Grizzlys, the G0555 or G0555P (all white version) for $549 delivered, with the riser block, it's $70 more.
I've had my G0555 since '02 and love it.


----------



## moke (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone---keep it coming...

Monty-
it is 850.00 and 637.00 but it sounds like I should definitely go with with the 850.00 if I go Jet...the Grizzly sounds interesting....I think I may go with the 10x Grizzly Metal Lathe....as soon as I convince the little woman..so may as well have two Grizzly's in the house!


----------



## Whaler (Oct 3, 2011)

When I upgraded I looked at both the Jet 14" and the Powermatic and went with the Powermatic. I have had mine going on 5 years now and don't regret spending the extra bucks.
The PM has a larger table, 1/4 hp more, comes with a nice rip fence and I liked the Carter tension release better than the one on the Jet. The PM is $1199.00 and comes with a free riser block at this time.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Oct 3, 2011)

i have the 14inch deluxe pro band saw its amazing,  and its worth every penny. the only draw back is it doesn't come with a fence  so you have to spend another 100 bucks ( none of the jet band saws come with a guide fence included) to get a  rip fence.
I bought mine from the Local woodcraft here in Norfolk,VA and I looked at the  Jet fence and the Kreg resawing fence and the Kreg fence was  more diverse in what you could do with it as far as adjustments.; and it was 10 bucks cheaper than the Jet fence.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Oct 3, 2011)

the Kreg fence I'm referencing is woodcraft part number 146050 and the Jet fence is woodcraft part number 817372


----------



## BlackPearl (Oct 3, 2011)

I got a real good buy on a used Jet 14" I am ordering the riser so I can get ready for Christmas. 

I use this as the fence and have not had any problems with it even re-sawing 
Up to 5 inches;

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/clamps/24-inch-clamp-and-cut-edge-guide-66126.html


----------



## Wildman (Oct 3, 2011)

Jet deluxe comes with 1 ¼ HP motor, upper and lower bearing guides, and larger cutting capacity 105” blades. Standard Jet 14 uses graphite guide blocks and 1 HP motor. 

If buy optional Jet 708718R rip fence from amazon.com only $105.47. Think Kreg better fence too.

I don’t see much difference between 1HP and 1 1/4HP motors from Asia. My 1HP motor on Grizzly works just fine.  


Grizzly G055 with riser block (not a fan of riser kits), and optional mobile base cheaper than Jet.  Only down side to Grizzly 14” bandsaws unless they have changed lose tension gauge using 93 1/2 “ and 105” blades.

If were buying a band saw today this is what would buy. Amazon.com looks like cheapest place with free shipping. There are other on-line places selling same saw for less with free shipping but not familiar with them. Bought my Jet lathe from amazon.com deliveryman was outstanding and put it in my backyard shop. Rikon also goes on sale once or twice a year too. Only optional gear may want or need is mobile base.

http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-325.htm


----------



## doug65 (Oct 4, 2011)

what about the steel city 14 inch at wood werks for $799, comes with granite table, 12 inch built in,roller bearing guides, tension release, built in mobile base. Looked at them yesterday with my son, $50 more than jet. Doug in ohio


----------



## Lonn (Oct 4, 2011)

JAZNCARR said:


> i have the 14inch deluxe pro band saw its amazing, and its worth every penny. the only draw back is it doesn't come with a fence so you have to spend another 100 bucks ( none of the jet band saws come with a guide fence included) to get a rip fence.
> I bought mine from the Local woodcraft here in Norfolk,VA and I looked at the Jet fence and the Kreg resawing fence and the Kreg fence was more diverse in what you could do with it as far as adjustments.; and it was 10 bucks cheaper than the Jet fence.


 
Same here, In preperation to a move from a large studio to a third car garage space, i sold a mammoth self made 3 hp band saw and bought a jet pro. The quality and rigidity is amazingly better than previous saws with riser blocks. Instead of buying their fence i kept a carter clamp on fence from the old saw and extended my table by adding aluminum 4 inch angle forward and rear of the table . I cut and extended the angle about 8 inches wider than the table to  widen the  cast iron table 4 inches left and right. Then installed a ledge to accept drop in waxed plywood that i could easily remove to change the blade. i am the guy that typically makes every thing, but this saw gets an 8.5 from me only because i had to make table work for me. No one mentioned the two speed capability of this saw.


----------



## warthog (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought the Grizzly Polar Bear...it's all white...comesa with a fence...that I have never had a problem with. The blade tensioning lever is great...Money well spent.


----------



## widows son (Oct 4, 2011)

I have turned bowls on the same model lathe. Most of my bowls are 4" -- 10" in diameter and no more than 6" deep. The lathe has no problems handling these bowls. I modified the face plate that shipped with the lathe. I doubled the number of holes for screws.  I would also upgrade the tool rests. My Inca band saw has maximum capacity of about 6 -- 7".


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 4, 2011)

Mike - I agree with what another member said about getting the riser block later.  I took at look at both machines and am not sure I see $200 difference.  The 12" capacity, 1/4 hp more and two speeds are the main differences between the two.  I think you would be better off using the $200 to buy some Carter upgrades for the saw and then get the 6" riser block when you are ready for bowls and need the height.

Another option if you can catch a sale would be the Powermatic.  No real need for upgrades on that machine, but you are going to pay about $1k for it.


----------



## moke (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice--this is great.  A couple of years ago I got for christmas from a friend a Rockler BS "table top".  It was pertinent with my old band saw that had no miter gauge slot.  Should I continue to use that on the Jet or should I just get the Kreg fence.  I have never had issue with the table top moving.

Lastly, everything in my shop is on wheels.  Will a wheel set on the make the saw top heavy?  Anyone got their's on wheels?
Thanks for all the help.   Everyone has had great info...


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 4, 2011)

moke said:


> Will a wheel set on the make the saw top heavy? Anyone got their's on wheels?


 
I have one on a mobile base, the only time I have an issue is when I pull it out from the wall far enough that it starts to get on the anti-fatigue flooring.  Other than that, I just hit the foot jack and pull it around by the table top.


----------



## jfoh (Oct 4, 2011)

Do not forget to look at your local Craigslist. I have been looking for a Powermatic 14" band saw. Several have been listed over the last six months. I bought one Saturday that is in perfect, unused condition for $600.00 with the mobile base. I figured it was about half the regular price and it had been assembled. Found the riser kit for $48.00 and figure I got a steal. 

Same seller had a Powermatic table saw and dust collector. Could have had a package deal for less than half the original sale price. Problem is that with two dust collectors in the shop and one table saw I just do not have the room. So many toys and too little room.  Never had much luck buying second and third tools in hopes of selling one other to make room. In my shop if it follows me home it tends to stay for a long time.


----------



## Padre (Oct 4, 2011)

Whaler said:


> When I upgraded I looked at both the Jet 14" and the Powermatic and went with the Powermatic. I have had mine going on 5 years now and don't regret spending the extra bucks.
> The PM has a larger table, 1/4 hp more, comes with a nice rip fence and I liked the Carter tension release better than the one on the Jet. The PM is $1199.00 and comes with a free riser block at this time.



I too am looking for a bandsaw, and I've fallen in love with the Powermatic 14".  BUT!!!!  Now that Jet owns Powermatic, I wonder how much different they really are??


----------



## Padre (Oct 4, 2011)

Monty said:


> You didn't give the price of the two Jets, but IMHO, you can't go wrong with either the of these Grizzlys, the G0555 or G0555P (all white version) for $549 delivered, with the riser block, it's $70 more.
> I've had my G0555 since '02 and love it.



Monty,
I had (just sold it) the Grizzly 17" G0513X2, and even with a 2hp motor I found that it bogged down on really hard woods.  I made a couple of 5" bandsaw boxes that just ate that saw up!  Do you find your saw has enough power?  How about curves, and tight corners?  Thanks.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely the 12" capacity.  Even doing small stuff you will want the greater capacity.   I didn't get it and I kick myself every time I get a log bigger than 6", which is most of the time and I have to get the chain saw out to cut it down to a size the bandsaw will handle.  As for bogging down I find sharp good quality blades and taking your time is the answer.


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 4, 2011)

I was looking to buy the Jet, but when I added in the cost of adding roller guides, fences, and ext block, the powermatic was cheaper and also had the carter tension release.  Funny thing is, the fence in my powermatic box was in a plastic bag with a Jet logo, so I expect the main difference between the saws is the paint job.  They are both good saws, just make sure that whatever options you would want to add are not already available packaged into another model for less money.


----------



## Bree (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a Laguna LT18-3000 which has about a 15" resaw capacity and sports a 1 1/4" Resaw King blade that is the cat's meow.  I kept my Grizzly G0555 for quick cuts of little things and curve cutting.  But the Laguna is superior to the Grizzly in just about every respect except cost.  But you get what you pay for!   And contrary to web chatter, I have received nothing but superior service from Laguna.  I also own their cyclone dust collector which rocks. 

If you are doing resaw for boxes, panels etc or cutting blocks into bowls, the Laguna is a GREAT bandsaw.  
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OOPS (Oct 4, 2011)

We have a Rikon 14" on a mobile base.  No problems with either moving it around the shop, or being top heavy.  

One other thing to check is whether the size of the band saw blade is one that is readily available.  Some of these ( I have heard) have blades that limit you as to where you can purchase them, or what brands are available.  That can be a real mistake, I have been told.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 4, 2011)

OOPS said:


> We have a Rikon 14" on a mobile base.  No problems with either moving it around the shop, or being top heavy.
> 
> One other thing to check is whether the size of the band saw blade is one that is readily available.  Some of these ( I have heard) have blades that limit you as to where you can purchase them, or what brands are available.  That can be a real mistake, I have been told.



I wouldn't worry to much about blade length, I get mine from R&D bandsaws in Brampton Ontario.  I tell them the length I need and they make them to suit, pay by the inch in blade length.  http://www.tufftooth.com


----------



## JF36 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the grizzly G0555P with riser and it is great. The only time I have ever had trouble was when I hit a knot resawing a 8" tall piece of maple. Other then that the saw has been able to cut any thing I put through it with no problems.


----------



## moke (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their input---about an hour ago I became the proud owner of a 14' Deluxe Pro Jet Bandsaw...I got it for 850.00, I thought that was a good price.  I have a great place here in town that stands behind all my purchases, calls me by name, and has done me countless favors so I bought it from them.

I ran the test model and was amazed at how quiet it was....sound more like a Dust Collector rather than any saw I ever heard....Thanks again for everyone's input...with all the experience we have on this site someone ALWAYS truely has good advice!


----------



## Padre (Oct 5, 2011)

Way to go Moke!  Nice saw.  I am saving for a Powermatic 14".  But, to be honest, Jet makes PM so I don't think there's a whole lot of difference.


----------



## moke (Oct 6, 2011)

Chip--
Thanks--I have a friend who is hooked on powermatic--it truly is the top of the pile---let us know when you get it.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 6, 2011)

Moke I had that same saw. I liked it a lot. I did upgrade to the Carter bearings and guide and it made a small difference. One thing I didn't like about the Carter system is it cut the resaw down to 11". Just a warning to you. The single piece to do the bandsaw boxes with is the bees knees. The only reason I don't have mine anymore is I traded up to a 18" jet with the 2 hp motor. It was a even trade and is a great saw. Enjoy your new toy...er TOOL.   Russell


----------



## moke (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Russell--
I honestly thought the bearing on there were like a Carter set.  I guess I just looked and saw they were bearings and thought that they were all the same....

I guess I have more research to do.
Thanks again for the advice


----------

